# Automatic waterers?



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Im finally getting water n electric up to our barn. I decided while I had the trencher rented I dug a line another 50ft to barnyard/pasture area... looking for best options for an Automatic Waterer possibly heated. Im looking for easy install but want reliable to. I'm concerned about it just being one more thing to go wrong... considered just putting just another hydrant in like im installing inside the barn. Look for done opinions. Thanks guys I haven't been around for awhile.


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> Im finally getting water n electric up to our barn. I decided while I had the trencher rented I dug a line another 50ft to barnyard/pasture area... looking for best options for an Automatic Waterer possibly heated. Im looking for easy install but want reliable to. I'm concerned about it just being one more thing to go wrong... considered just putting just another hydrant in like im installing inside the barn. Look for done opinions. Thanks guys I haven't been around for awhile.


I put in "The Jug water" works better than others I've tried in the past, I am using model 202, http://jugwaterers.com


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I install any new waterers and it will be something like these, tired of messing with electric ones.

http://www.cobett.com/HTML/products-LB-automatic-livestock-waterers-main.html


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We have 2 Ritchie waterers both with heater options.

For the calf area.

https://ritchiefount.com/product/watermatic-150/

For the main herd.

https://ritchiefount.com/product/watermatic-300/


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://talk.newagtalk.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=166704&DisplayType=flat

Regards, Mike


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Grateful11 said:


> We have 2 Ritchie waterers both with heater options.
> 
> For the calf area.
> 
> ...


I use a Ritchie also and have for several years, love it, I will be installing the heater this winter also...


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We have at least 18 of the lapp Waters. Some single hole with small groups and some double hole with large groups. They are a totally energy free waterer. We have found no need for heaters and they never freeze if installed properly they get the ground temperature From Below to keep from freezing. https://www.amazon.com/4014-Lapp-Livestock-Automatic-Fountain/dp/B005YDC7CC. They are made locally and you can buy them for a good price at Daniels farm store in Leola


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

We have Ritchie waterers and love them. We put the electric heaters on a switch so you can turn them off when weather is not too cold


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

As far as install how big of a hole dovi need and whats in the install? Ive looked at pics if the Jugs and a few others and confuses me if im to be having a bigger pipe down into the ground to house the waterline? Also do I need to set it on a concrete pad or not necessary? Im kind of running out time/limited just had our 2nd kid so I got the week off helping the wife not as much as I should be since the last 2 days was trenching n putting 250ft water n electric line in.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Bohlmann. I have a 220V heater in each of mine, but maybe in your location you might be able to get by with just the thermal heating from the ground?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a ritchie. Works great and cery economical to operate. Prior to that I was spending 30 or 40 per month to heat my non insulated stock tank. I have an ecofount 2. https://ritchiefount.com/product/ecofount-2/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's a suggestion from a situation I just ran into: Run a locator wire with your pipe so that you can find it in the future.

Had to move a propane tank a few days ago. Had septic tank and drainage pipes buried in the path of the new propane line. Knew approximately where they were at, but had to do a LOT of probing to track them so they didn't get cut up with the trencher. I wish I had taken my own advice way back when--I though I'd always remember where I ran them (I didn't!).

Ralph

4k memory in a 4 Gig world.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Energy free units work in this area no electric needed. They are simple to install but you must understand installation process and do it properly. We would never have a watering unit with electric. http://www.valleyfarmsupply.net/Waterers/lapp%204014%20instructions.jpg


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Im considering trying one of these... www.dpwaterer.com


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

endrow said:


> Energy free units work in this area no electric needed. They are simple to install but you must understand installation process and do it properly. We would never have a watering unit with electric. http://www.valleyfarmsupply.net/Waterers/lapp%204014%20instructions.jpg


How cold does it get there? And frost depth? How deep do you bury the water line?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Here's a suggestion from a situation I just ran into: Run a locator wire with your pipe so that you can find it in the future.
> 
> Had to move a propane tank a few days ago. Had septic tank and drainage pipes buried in the path of the new propane line. Knew approximately where they were at, but had to do a LOT of probing to track them so they didn't get cut up with the trencher. I wish I had taken my own advice way back when--I though I'd always remember where I ran them (I didn't!).
> 
> ...


For a few meals and beer I could've found em for yah.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> As far as install how big of a hole dovi need and whats in the install? Ive looked at pics if the Jugs and a few others and confuses me if im to be having a bigger pipe down into the ground to house the waterline? Also do I need to set it on a concrete pad or not necessary? Im kind of running out time/limited just had our 2nd kid so I got the week off helping the wife not as much as I should be since the last 2 days was trenching n putting 250ft water n electric line in.


Find a 15" piece of corrugated plastic culvert. bury it below the frost line. Run your water pipe from underground up through the center of it. Don't let your water pipe touch the culvert pipe.

I would definitely put the drinker on a cement pad. At a minimum big enough for the animal to stand on it with their front feet while drinking.

I've seen these drinkers in pastures where they built a cement pad slightly larger than the drinker. The animal stands on the ground. Over time, they create holes in the ground all around the drinker which hold water and keep it muddy and the animals carry it away in their muddy feet.

The trick to a frost free drinker is to get it sealed up between the drinker and the cement pad and also between the cover and tank. Keeping the drinker sized to the number of animals drinking out of it is important also. Sized right, they'll keep a steady flow of water coming into it.

I have both Ritchie and Mirafount drinkers being gravity fed from a pond. Works great. Both work well. The Ritchie is easier to get into if you want to adjust the float. Simply lift the cap over the float. The Mirafount require a wrench to remove a bolt.


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Have a Ritchie Omni 5. Only complaint is why didn't I do it earlier!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

slvr98svt said:


> Have a Ritchie Omni 5. Only complaint is why didn't I do it earlier!


Best money I ever spent on my cattle. Automatic waterer.


----------



## TJB (Jul 5, 2016)

Wish I would have seen this earlier. I have two cobett and a mirafount. The mirafount is about 20 years old works good but is a little touchy on getting the float set just right. The cobetts are both 3-4 years old. I have a large one and a small one. You don't have to pour a pad around them if you don't want if there are only a few head in the pen. If there are a lot of head in the pen they will push out the dirt. Bury them about six feet deep and ground keeps them thawed unless it gets below about 15.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

https://www.horsedrinker.com/

We've used 2 of these for about 15 years never had to do anything to them. And we don't own horses!!! Would buy one again.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

endrow said:


> Energy free units work in this area no electric needed. They are simple to install but you must understand installation process and do it properly. We would never have a watering unit with electric. http://www.valleyfarmsupply.net/Waterers/lapp%204014%20instructions.jpg


I guess I overlooked the brand name of this waterer? Is Valley Farm Supply the only dealer?

Thanks,Jim


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

The brand name is Lapp. Or Dynamo. The Amish build them in our area. We can buy them in several Farms stores. I did not know what kind of marketing Network these people are linked to. I have found them to be far more simple and better than anything else I have ever bought. They have never become too popular we have used them side-by-side with Richie found for us Lapp to be the best


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for reply. After my previous post I found info on the Lapp and ordered one.Thanks,Jim


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tx Jim said:


> Thanks for reply. After my previous post I found info on the Lapp and ordered one.Thanks,Jim


Maybe post us a link Jim and we all will read up on them.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Here's some info. I don't know how to attach a link.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Question.... those that have a heater in them, what have you found if using the heat pad Richie sells..... anyone using a light bulb in the bottom, does that keep the water from freezing or should I get the heat pad for 100$ they sell ??? I'm unsure a bulb would work with the thick plastic they are made of....

Thanks, Chris


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

No idea in the Ritchies, but on my Bohlmanns, we use the 220v heaters they sell as an option. Haven't frozen a waterer in close to 20 years(at least the automatic ones)


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Cobett waterer is my preference.


----------



## WalkerBoys (May 11, 2015)

We use mirafount ball waterers to water our cattle. We dont have such a cold winter here in Eastern NC but they work very well for us. Thats a custom salt/Mineral box in the back.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

mlappin said:


> For a few meals and beer I could've found em for yah.


Not sure what you want to call it, but the video shows the way I find lines, but first I hold the wires farther apart and use longer ones, they'll cross and keep going and end up parallel to one another and that will tell you how the water line runs, 30-45 degrees or whatever. I've never hit a waterline or drain tile yet when digging or installing new posts. I can do this, Father showed me, haven't seen one of my uncles yet that can do it, neighbor can't either even if he was standing on top of a 12" water main. I can find trickles of water no bigger than a pencil when we go and dig it up. I start placing flags and where they line up is usually your tile.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

A guy showed me that trick with the two wires probably 15 years ago. I could never get it to work for me very well. I showed Dad and he gets it to work for him every time. Locates water lines and electrical lines too.

Anther trick that guy showed me at the same time was that he would take an old vehicle antenna and hold it over a well casing and count how many times it would bounce. He'd count how many times it would bounce and that would tell you how deep the well was. Both Dad and I tried that at home on wells that we knew the depth of and couldn't get it work for us. Not sure if it actually worked at all or if that guy was just pulling my leg.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

IHCman said:


> A guy showed me that trick with the two wires probably 15 years ago. I could never get it to work for me very well. I showed Dad and he gets it to work for him every time. Locates water lines and electrical lines too.Anther trick that guy showed me at the same time was that he would take an old vehicle antenna and hold it over a well casing and count how many times it would bounce. He'd count how many times it would bounce and that would tell you how deep the well was. Both Dad and I tried that at home on wells that we knew the depth of and couldn't get it work for us. Not sure if it actually worked at all or if that guy was just pulling my leg.


Two wires works for me. Can locate water and electric. Do get some "false" reads.

Heard about someone who was having a well dug. He got out his "witch sticks" (what I call them), and walked around with them a bit. Then he came and told the drillers where to drill and at what depth water would be. He was right on. I was told the story by the drillers.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

The divining rods work for me. When I was making a home here, I found three veins of water and plotted each of them; they crossed at a point and I marked the point. Next I went away from the converging point a bit and measured the depth of each vein by sitting cross legged with my elbows on my knees for stability; I held @6' green limb about as big as my thumb (on the big end) by the small end. I did this for each of the veins and came up with 10, 15, and 25 feet depths. Well, it didn't work...the veins DID cross when I thought, but the veins were hit at 12, 17, and 26 feet...boy was there egg on my face!!! 

My Germantown well (that's what we call a bored or dug well) will make right at 3000 gallons a day and didn't go dry in '12; that's pretty good for my area.
God gave us the signs of nature, and those that have not been forgotten work very well.

Mark


----------

